# How to buy Helmet



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Winter_Lion said:


> So I just measured my head with a soft tape and it came out to 56.6 cm. I measured an inch away from my eyebrows. I'm a female so I'm not sure how that works out. Seeing how almost all the information on snowboarding is wrong. How do I go about buying a snowboarding helmet?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


.....Go into a shop, try a bunch of them on. :grin: 

*DONT* get one that fits like this......







>


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Seriously.... Go try a bunch on. 

You want it to fit comfortably snug to your head. Conventional wisdom is don't weear anything thicker than maybe a thin skullcap type beanie under the helmet. Tooks & beanies create gaps n give in the fit thereby negating much of the protection offered by a well fitted helmet. It shouldn't shift or swivel around on your head when strapped. 

Don't wear it tipped back on your head. You don't want huge (...or any,) gaps between your gogs & brim. Not only dors that not provide the proper protection.... But you look _ridiculous!!!!_ :laugh:

I personally like the ones with an adjusting wheel on the liner to customise the fit. (...I do wear a bandanna underneath for persperation control.). If If it's über cold out,... I'll wear a Black strap Balaclava. Nothing thicker. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I got lucky, found a K2 helmet with speakers on sale online, followed K2's sizing and it ended up working perfectly. Unfortunately, the picture Chomps took of me makes me second guess my purchase entirely. Haha, kidding aside, it seems K2 gives a pretty good estimate of sizing. But, iirc Winterlion, you like to go to Mt. High, there may be a shop there selling helmets and you can always try them on and see what fits.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Winter_Lion said:


> So I just measured my head with a soft tape and it came out to 56.6 cm. I measured an inch away from my eyebrows. I'm a female so I'm not sure how that works out. Seeing how almost all the information on snowboarding is wrong. How do I go about buying a snowboarding helmet?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Find the sizing chart of the one you are interested in and check the mmeasurement of you head. It worked for me.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> Find the sizing chart of the one you are interested in and check the mmeasurement of you head. It worked for me.


I'm new so I don't really know anything about brands or safety certificates. I hoped over to Wiredsport's site but I could not find a sizing guide regarding size.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup what chomps said, try a bunch on. Sure you can take your measurement and it will fit around your head fine, but it might sit high or low, or the ear muffs might not cover your ears n such.

Since I have a large weird shaped head I'm a little jaded with trying to find one that fits properly. I have yet to try one on that I'm satisfied with. Touques are still my number 1 choice.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Echoing try them on. Having recently broken my very beloved Bern Watts helmet, but currently having access to great deals on Smith and Oakley...I've just put in an order for another Bern Watts. I could get helmets with a much higher RRP and better specs for much less than the Bern, but none of them fit quite how I liked.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Just like boots, different helmets fit different. My head doesn't like Smith helmets (which is too bad cause I get a killer pro deal on them)... but a $60 Marker helmet fits me like a glove.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

If you've got goggles already take them with you when you go try the helmets. If you have to buy online be prepared to send stuff back if the fits not right.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

To add to the go-try-'em-on advice, if you prefer the helmet over beanie style, take all your accompanying headwear like beanies, balaclava, whatever you intend to wear with the helmet with you when you go try them on. Don't be shy to ask if you can try them on with/without the earpiece/helmet innards. Good luck.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Your cm measurement is a good starting point to know the right size of a specific model, but won't tell you if the model itself fits the shape of your head. Some models fit a round head, some a longish-oval one. 

Absolutely try several brands/models. E.g. My head only likes Giro helmets. All others either slip around when moving or I get headache from pressure points. My head circumvent is between sizes S and M of Giro. I get M because with the torque, I can get the M fit very well AND have enough space to add a thin beanie underneath on very cold days.


The helmet should fit snug but not too tight. With loose torque, it should be comfy, with adjusted torque it shouldn't slip when doing abrupt movements, but sould not give you any pressure point. A slight pressure after some mintues can amplify to a bad headache if worn for hours.

Features I'd look for are
- adjustable air vents (you want them open on warm days and closed on cold days)
- adjustable size (torque in the neck)
- removable liners/earpieces. You sweat into that thing. You want to wash it from time to time 

- if you like to ride with music, get one with earpieces where you can put Chips into


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

couple of options on where you can buy your helmet. REI is probably the best place to go try it on in so cal. otherwise you can go to almost any ski/snowboard shop to try them on. I like surfside in costa mesa. besides specialty snow shops. you can always go to Dick's or Big 5, but I find them to be lacking in choices/quality. Costco supposedly carries giro and bolle, don't know haven't been to one in a long time.

try to get one that will fit a beanie underneath. sometimes it gets cold...


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

jae said:


> couple of options on where you can buy your helmet. REI is probably the best place to go try it on in so cal. otherwise you can go to almost any ski/snowboard shop to try them on. I like surfside in costa mesa. besides specialty snow shops. you can always go to Dick's or Big 5, but I find them to be lacking in choices/quality. Costco supposedly carries giro and bolle, don't know haven't been to one in a long time.
> 
> try to get one that will fit a beanie underneath. sometimes it gets cold...


LMAO sometimes... Yeah, I like boarding at night and since it's nippy after 3pm or whenever the sun hides behind the mountain at Mountain High yeah.
Thanks for the information guys, after the snow boot disaster of 2016 I'm better off asking you guys versus the regular Internet. Alright, bring thin beanie and goggles now to find a store out there in Wrightwood. The only REI that has snowboarding equipment near the LA area is in West Covina and in San Gabriel I'm probably going there http://alanbestbuys.com/id105.html

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Winter_Lion said:


> LMAO sometimes...


 This is all good advice. I'm going to give you one more bit, which is that even different models by the same manufacturer can fit very differently. For example, the POC Receptor is a different shape than the POC Fornix. The Fornix fits me, the same size Receptor does not. So, don't think you can try on one model in the store, and then order another one that you like the look of better.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Winter_Lion said:


> I'm new so I don't really know anything about brands or safety certificates. I hoped over to Wiredsport's site but I could not find a sizing guide regarding size.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Well your best are going to have MIPS technology. I'd recommend getting one with this, it's not essential but the science is there to reduce your risk of concussion and injury.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Winter_Lion said:


> I'm new so I don't really know anything about brands or safety certificates.


Not sure there's much you _need_ to know in that regard. I have no idea what,... If any certification is documented for sb helmets. As long as you go with a reputable brand and not some generic manufacturers cheapo lid,.. Im sure there's an excepted min standard for impact protection. 

There are lots of different brands out there and I presume some may offer better _certified_ protection than others.... Whatever that means! :dunno:

But as has been mentioned already,.. You will find that various brands and even different models within a brand will fit quite differently.

Like neni,.. I prefer the fit of Giro snowboard helmets. However,... I can't wear any of their bike helmets. Everyone I tried had wierd pressure points that annoyed the hell out of me. 

I found a model of Bell bike helmet that fits me just great! But once again... Not all models of Bells bike helmets fit me comfortably.

Im afraid in this particular instance, you'll just have to go with trial & error to discover *your* best/prefered helmet. :dunno:

Now,.. If anyone here can give examples of any particular brands to avoid...? Say due to known issues with lack of quality, or sub par impact protection? That might prove helpful. 

Sadly,.. I've only ever worn Giro, so Im of no help in that regard. Good luck with your search!


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

jae said:


> couple of options on where you can buy your helmet. REI is probably the best place to go try it on in so cal. otherwise you can go to almost any ski/snowboard shop to try them on. I like surfside in costa mesa. besides specialty snow shops. you can always go to Dick's or Big 5, but I find them to be lacking in choices/quality. Costco supposedly carries giro and bolle, don't know haven't been to one in a long time.
> 
> try to get one that will fit a beanie underneath. sometimes it gets cold...


 @jae, you have mentioned surfside a few times and since you are from LA driving to costa mesa, there is another shop off of the 405 at euclid called the Green Room (next to a Guitar Center). It has some decent gear and they carried some boards that Surfside didn't have. Also, Jacks sets up a seasonal snowboard shop on Main st. in Huntington Beach. 
@Winterlion, these are some places to check out if you need anything. I'm not sure how close they are to you though.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> @jae, you have mentioned surfside a few times and since you are from LA driving to costa mesa, there is another shop off of the 405 at euclid called the Green Room (next to a Guitar Center). It has some decent gear and they carried some boards that Surfside didn't have. Also, Jacks sets up a seasonal snowboard shop on Main st. in Huntington Beach.
> 
> @Winterlion, these are some places to check out if you need anything. I'm not sure how close they are to you though.


That's about an hour drive from where I'm at. It's definitively an option for me since I'm not even sure where to start looking once in Wrightwood.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

MMSlasher said:


> @jae, you have mentioned surfside a few times and since you are from LA driving to costa mesa, there is another shop off of the 405 at euclid called the Green Room (next to a Guitar Center). It has some decent gear and they carried some boards that Surfside didn't have. Also, Jacks sets up a seasonal snowboard shop on Main st. in Huntington Beach.
> 
> @Winterlion, these are some places to check out if you need anything. I'm not sure how close they are to you though.


only reason I mentioned surfside is not because of their board selection which isn't the best imo, but for helmets/goggles they probably have the most I've ever seen in so cal. smith/anon/giro/bern and a couple others I think. most places only have 1-2 of those brands. for board selection I'm impressed with boarders in canoga park mall, but it's in a mall so it's expensive..


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

If i remember correctly,my 13 year old niece has the same size as yours and she tried different helmets. I eventually bougth her a size Medium women size Marker helmet :smile:.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

t21 said:


> If i remember correctly,my 13 year old niece has the same size as yours and she tried different helmets. I eventually bougth her a size Medium women size Marker helmet .


Checked out the Giro at REI in medium there was some movement but there was no gap. I guess I'll keep looking.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath (Dec 22, 2016)

I just bought a Smith Vantage. I measured my head, referenced the size chart and ordered it. Haven't gotten it yet but, allegedly has a fair amount of adjustment for fit. Won't get it till Wednesday so........we shall see.

BTW I also got Smith googles so I know they will be well paired with the helmet.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've tried on the smith vantage and found that with the adjustability I could make the large and the medium work,so I think you may be fine. Probably go with the medium. So far this helmet is the only one I've found that my goggles fit with. I've got the dragon apx2. I actually thought the apx2s were too small and the apx2 fits great but with my medium had they are huge.
I've got to pull the trigger on a helmet soon though...death yesterday at my hill. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

You need to shop carefully for one that fits. For instance, you need one that has a bottle opener mounted on it if you typically drink craft beer/ imports.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, my contribution for this thread is just suggested to try the traditional Sandbox helmet.

I have one and I had a huge fall where I hit my head hard... the helmet saved my life because it wears really snug into my head, leaving no space for play and not making any pressure at all, so I can stay with it all day long with no worries.

The snug fit is really important on a hard fall, the helmet need to absorb the impact, distribute the force of the impact evenly and if it's not snug, it can play and not work properly.


----------



## tributine (Dec 30, 2016)

For helmets I would recommend going to the store and trying them on. Buying helmets based on measurements is still taking a chance, but you can't go wrong with the good old fashioned method of putting different ones on your head. I've read some recommendations that you should try on these helmets with a tuque on your head as it still simulate the gear you might be wearing on the slopes. That few mm's the tuque makes can be a world of a difference :smile:


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

Fielding said:


> You need to shop carefully for one that fits. For instance, you need one that has a bottle opener mounted on it if you typically drink craft beer/ imports.


I guess I should buy one then. My friends drink, I don't but they'll probably find it more useful than me XD

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Heath said:


> BTW I also got Smith googles so I know they will be well paired with the helmet.


I did the same thing. Bought a Smith vantage and I/O goggles. My nose bridge must be high compared to the top of my forehead, because they sit down low on my nose and restrict my breathing. Even with the Marker helmet I use now I get the same issues with those goggles. Didn't have an issue with my Giro helmet.

I'm thinking I'll have to get the I/OS goggles. Tried them at a demo day and they're significantly better, although still not as comfortable as the old anthems (womens goggles) I used to wear daily.

Moral of the story, try shit on before you buy.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

poutanen said:


> I did the same thing. Bought a Smith vantage and I/O goggles. My nose bridge must be high compared to the top of my forehead, because they sit down low on my nose and restrict my breathing. Even with the Marker helmet I use now I get the same issues with those goggles. Didn't have an issue with my Giro helmet.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll have to get the I/OS goggles. Tried them at a demo day and they're significantly better, although still not as comfortable as the old anthems (womens goggles) I used to wear daily.
> 
> Moral of the story, try shit on before you buy.


The nosebridge seems to be my problem. I may end up getting some different goggles for helmet days (doubt I will wear one much on pow days)actually I went back and tried on the smith helmets again and the vantage pushes the goggles down but the smith aspect fits me best. It's also the cheapest so maybe not a bad way to go for my first helmet. 25 years of not having one is hard habit to break but then ilook at the family I want to return to.just hope I can not be such a picky ass tightwad and get one. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

poutanen said:


> I did the same thing. Bought a Smith vantage and I/O goggles. My nose bridge must be high compared to the top of my forehead, because they sit down low on my nose and restrict my breathing. Even with the Marker helmet I use now I get the same issues with those goggles. Didn't have an issue with my Giro helmet.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll have to get the I/OS goggles. Tried them at a demo day and they're significantly better, although still not as comfortable as the old anthems (womens goggles) I used to wear daily.
> 
> Moral of the story, try shit on before you buy.


I used my wife's Smith I/Os goggles the other night to give them a try after she was done riding... they are too small for my face and pinch under my eyes/my cheekbones, but I guess that's to be expected from a woman's-sized goggle. I do like the lenses on them though and I did look pretty awesome rockin' goggles with a bedazzled strap! I didn't even know they were bedazzled until I came back in and my wife commented.
:laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Trabi75 said:


> 25 years of not having one is hard habit to break but then ilook at the family I want to return to.just hope I can not be such a picky ass tightwad and get one.


I paid $60 Canadian for the Marker consort helmet I've got. Ratchet back and adjustable vents. Very comfy helmet overall for my head. I prefer the goggle strap keeper on the Smith helmets, and the Marker has a noticeable sound muffling compared to other helmets I've used. (this is a negative for me as I need to hear when I'm snowboarding)

I also was on the snow for 25+ years before I bought a helmet. They're just much more comfortable than wearing a toque/beanie and goggles. I can't stand forehead itch! And the dents I got in my first helmet tell me it was worth it.



Jcb890 said:


> but I guess that's to be expected from a woman's-sized goggle. I do like the lenses on them though and I did look pretty awesome rockin' goggles with a bedazzled strap! I didn't even know they were bedazzled until I came back in and my wife commented.
> :laugh:


Ha! Yeah I've got a wide head, with no neck, but for some reason womens goggles fit me better on my nose. Yes, everyone makes fun of me, but I'd rather be able to breathe than impress everyone with designer mens goggs!!! :grin:


----------



## Heath (Dec 22, 2016)

Trabi75 said:


> I've tried on the smith vantage and found that with the adjustability I could make the large and the medium work,so I think you may be fine. Probably go with the medium. So far this helmet is the only one I've found that my goggles fit with. I've got the dragon apx2. I actually thought the apx2s were too small and the apx2 fits great but with my medium had they are huge.
> I've got to pull the trigger on a helmet soon though...death yesterday at my hill.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I got the Smith Vantage today and tried it on without the goggles and it fit dam near perfect OTB. Just a little tweet with the back adjustment and it fit like a glove. Tried it with my I0/7 smith goggles and they work perfectly together. Maybe I was just lucky or maybe I did a bunch of research on the net about helmets and goggle combos and made the right decision. I'm happy with the result I came up with.

Fits great and works with the I0/7 goggles perfectly.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

So I ended up buying a Bern thin shell in Medium with the drop in audio ready, also purchased some Blue tint Scott night goggles, and some wrist guards. Took my balaclava with me for the fitting and my old goggles (the glue wasn't holding I'll Gorilla glue it when I get home.)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------

